# FS: Tanks and fish



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

70 gallon tank with stand comes with heater and filter 200$
14 inch jardini arowana SOLD
Red Dragon female flower horn 30$ sold
90 gallon with filter and heater no stand 200$
120 gallon with heater filters and gravel some decorations SOLD
30 gallon eclipse tank with heater and filter SOLD
5 gallon toad tank with fire belly toad a small filter and all the decorations SOLD

all pictures are here! Message me about any questions or if more photos are needed

Connor_Barr's Library | Photobucket


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

open to reasonable offers no lower ballers please


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Dont suppose you know the sex of your toad??


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

no I really don't know


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

PM if you need more photos or have any questions!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as per the rules, please keep bumps to once every 24 hours minimum. Replying to a question is acceptable but is considered a bump as well as bumping it to say anything to get it to the top......thanks

please take a moment to familiarize yourself with the classified rules if you haven't already:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> as per the rules, please keep bumps to once every 24 hours minimum. Replying to a question is acceptable but is considered a bump as well as bumping it to say anything to get it to the top......thanks
> 
> please take a moment to familiarize yourself with the classified rules if you haven't already:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/


ok sorry I didn't know :/


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

120 gallon SOLD!


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

30 gallon sold


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

flower horn price reduced to 30$ must go!


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

prices dropped


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

bump saturday


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

bump it up


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Prices droped!


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

flower horn sold! 2 tanks left


----------

